# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS >  Androne 250 - real?

## progressive1

They're from a pharma in Iran. Any experience with these? Do they look real? Batch 016, Exp date 11.14

----------


## progressive1

bump

----------


## progressive1

anyone?

----------


## methan

definitely g2g iranian testo enan  :Wink:

----------


## StudentMan

> definitely g2g iranian testo enan


Hi 
i have androne too is these real?
*Batch No:* 016 and 017
*Exp. date:* 11.14 
http://img545.imageshack.us/img545/5189/47826975.jpg
http://img155.imageshack.us/img155/5638/22517072.jpg
http://img859.imageshack.us/img859/5893/68865399.jpg

----------

